# Pregnant GF losing job/work available.



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

My girlfriend will be losing her job at the end of May, and the baby is due in September. She wanted me to help her look for some under the table work for her.

Since she will be at home daily, we were thinking Nanny work, dog walking, anything really, house sitting, Even babysitting if you need to go out for that movie night.

She has plenty of refrences so PM me if anyone has some work, no matter how small.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

well being unsure of the circumstances, be sure she applies for EI if necessary, as job loss due to layoff or similar would make her eligible for regular EI services, and if she gets regular work in the meantime, she can just claim the hours worked as per usual. 

On topic though, I hope she finds something to do fast! Wish I could help.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

My wife and I were in the same situation before our son was born (She was layed off permanently). Her doctor gave her a note saying she was unable to work and she received 15 weeks of government sick leave that ended right before her maternity leave began. Worked out pretty well for us. Your wife could claim EI as stated in the previous post but the number of weeks she's on EI are deducted from the weeks of maternity leave she can claim once your child is born (Sick leave is not deducted). You wife should get a total of 52 weeks of MAT leave if she doesn't have any EI claims. I know it all sounds quite confusing but it is well worth phoning and talking to someone from the EI/MAT dept of the government. Your wife may be entitled to more than you may think. We all pay into the EI/MAT pool so you may as well use it if you can. Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Calvin


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoops. Typed wife and now I re-read she's your G/F. Sorry.  My advice still stands though...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't have any work for a pregnant woman (my wife is preggie too, due beginning of July), but if she's bored at home & she lives close by (South Burnaby), tell her to pm us & she can come hang out & we'll even feed her.

Btw, Irene asked me to pass on the message that once our little newbie is done with the baby stuff (2-3 months difference in expected birthing date), contact us & we'll pass the stuff along. What does she need? Clothes? stroller? etc?

This will be our second & our last one (or at least that's the plan), so we'll have no further use for the stuff & can pass much of it along to your gf after 3 months.

If we have any spare newbie diapers when ours outgrows hers, we'll save them for your baby.

Save your $$. 

BTW, most helpful advice(s) given to me by my fish buddies who were already fathers. 

- any big ticket items must be bought before baby arrives or forget it

- do massive water changes & have your tanks all set up before the baby arrives because you can expect to neglect the tanks for 6 to 9 months after the baby is born.

- be prepared for sleepless nights & nasty diapers.



Being Felicia's dad is my favourite "job" in the world. I'm sure you'll feel the same once your little one is born.

Peace,

Anthony


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Don't have any work for a pregnant woman (my wife is preggie too, due beginning of July), but if she's bored at home & she lives close by (South Burnaby), tell her to pm us & she can come hang out & we'll even feed her.
> 
> Btw, Irene asked me to pass on the message that once our little newbie is done with the baby stuff (2-3 months difference in expected birthing date), contact us & we'll pass the stuff along. What does she need? Clothes? stroller? etc?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the generosity, we have 3-4 garbage bags full of baby clothes from some of her friends, but I will make sure to contact you about the diapers and so forth.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> My wife and I were in the same situation before our son was born (She was layed off permanently). Her doctor gave her a note saying she was unable to work and she received 15 weeks of government sick leave that ended right before her maternity leave began. Worked out pretty well for us. Your wife could claim EI as stated in the previous post but the number of weeks she's on EI are deducted from the weeks of maternity leave she can claim once your child is born (Sick leave is not deducted). You wife should get a total of 52 weeks of MAT leave if she doesn't have any EI claims. I know it all sounds quite confusing but it is well worth phoning and talking to someone from the EI/MAT dept of the government. Your wife may be entitled to more than you may think. We all pay into the EI/MAT pool so you may as well use it if you can. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Calvin


So Get this, we have checked out the EI sick leave and if the baby is born after she has taken the sick leave and not on sick leave it will be hard to apply for the maternity EI.

So last day is May 31st so 14 weeks will be when she is due, if the baby is late then there might be a lapse and don't know what to do in that case.

But I will pass on the information.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> So Get this, we have checked out the EI sick leave and if the baby is born after she has taken the sick leave and not on sick leave it will be hard to apply for the maternity EI.
> 
> So last day is May 31st so 14 weeks will be when she is due, if the baby is late then there might be a lapse and don't know what to do in that case.
> 
> But I will pass on the information.


That's what happened to my wife and I. The only "difficulties" was the gap between the end of sick leave and when MAT leave kicked in. All she had to do was call when our son was born and the cheques started rolling in shorly after. We actually found talking to the government agents very useful. Call them and ask them directly.


----------

